
Bullet train contractors botched a bridge project - cduzz
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-08-10/california-bullet-train-bridge-snafu
======
cduzz
A series of errors by contractors and consultants on the California bullet
train venture caused support cables to fail on a massive bridge, triggering an
order to stop work that further delayed a project already years behind
schedule, the Los Angeles Times has learned

